
How to Become a Data Scientist Without a CS Degree - mitrikyl3
https://selftaughtjobs.com/how-to-become-a-data-scientist-without-a-cs-degree/
======
tomtompl
I don't think it would be ok if non cs grads become data scientists. Doctors
need to do it, pilots have to do it. Why not data scientists?

